# Travel tripod help!!



## Physicx (Mar 20, 2012)

New to tripods. But its high time i need one. My gear is now complete. 5DMKII, 24-70, 70-200, 50 1.4 and a wide angle zoom coming. So now I need a good tripod. 

Been recommended the manfrotto 190proB. This is the one I had in mind. Good tripod, 3 legs, strong, not too expensive. 

trouble is I'm going backpacking. So it is quite long and I cant carry it. Ideally Im looking for something that is SHORT. ie it fits into the large side pocket of a backpack. Which might mean I need to compromise for a 4 legged one. And one that is reasonably light as Im carry it the whole time. Backpacking for 6 months means i need to carry as little as possible. 

any suggestions?


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 20, 2012)

I came to the conclusion that there was no point investing in a tripod if you didn't have it with you when you needed it. So I looked for the lightest, smallest tripod I could get that could handle the heaviest weight I would ever likely have. Thom Hogan has some good articles about this - bythom.com. Basically, he says go for what you need straight away, and save yourself a ton of money in not having to throw out cheaper tripods...

For me, the answer was the Gitzo 1541T. http://www.gitzo.com/series-1-6x-4-section-traveler-tripod-with-g-lock

This thing is tiny. It fits into a rucksack with ease, and weighs almost nothing. Yet the rated load weight for the thing is an incredible 8kg, and it is amazingly stable when it's up, especially if you keep the centre column down.

I'm sure some will quibble about lighter-weight tripods, and I guess if you have heavy, long lenses, this might be an issue, but it depends how willing you are to lug a really hefty tripod. Like I said, the best tripod in the world is no use if you decide you cannot afford to carry it where you are going. I carried this Gitzo all over Yosemite last year, and never noticed the weight. You can hang a bag under it to give additional stability - there is a pull out hook thingy.

The downside? It costs an absolute fortune. There is always a downside. And it struggles a bit with my Mamiya RZ67, but then that's a bit unfair, right?


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 20, 2012)

By the way, my kit on this tripod is: EOS 3, 70-200 f4 iS, 17-40 f4, 24-70 f2.8, and a few primes.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the Benro Carbon Fiber C1681TB0 Travel Angel Tripod Kit C1681 +B0. It is only 3Lbs and very small and has an Arca Swiss type ball-head with is fantastic. Highly recommended. You can also look at the 1691 which has five legs instead of four. This line of tripods is called Transfunctional, meaning one of the legs detaches and becomes a monopod, which is sweet!

You can also look at their zero and two series, although I would not recommend the zero for your gear list.

You can buy these local from B+H but can save a few bucks going to eBay if you can wait. I shot mine with my 40D and 17/55.2.8/IS or 70-200/4.0/IS with no issues. I also have a Gitzo 2531EX, Markins M10 and RRS clamp - although far more stable than the Benro, it is much longer and weighs a couple of pounds more.

Here is mine on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Benro-C1681TB0-Travel-Angel-Tripod-Kit-C1681-B0-T027-/300559215496?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item45fab9ab88

Here is the whole series (minus mine for some reason) on Benro's site:
http://www.benrousa.com/products_catalog_TransfunctionalTravelAngel-CF-TwistLocks.html

Here is the same series in aluminum:
http://www.benrousa.com/products_catalog_TransfunctionalTravelAngel-AL-TwistLock.html

You could always get the Cadillac and go with the Gitzo 1541T and Markins Q3T or RRS BH-25, it all depends on how much you are willing to $pend!


----------



## scotty512 (Mar 20, 2012)

i had the same dilema and next week setting off on a short trip to south america, purchased a 

giottos vitruvian VGRN 9255+5400-652 tripod for around £200

fits in my kata bug rucksack side pocket nicely, it is short and light, but appears sturdy and can also change to a monopod as well


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2012)

I was in the same boat as you. I'm a backpacker and traveler. After getting advice from a bunch of CR forum members, I got the Benro C2691-TB1 Travel Angel off eBay as well. It's a great deal on a great tripod! The TB-1 ballhead is even quite usable. I can put an old all-metal FD 300mm f/2.8 L and 7D on it with no worries -- it is rock-solid. Folded up it fits inside my standard carry-on luggage. The tripod is substantial and doesn't feel like a flimsy travel version. Plus the camera sits at eye-level without extending the center column. One of the best purchases I've made in years.


----------



## BillyBean (Mar 20, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> You could always get the Cadillac


Surely you mean a Rolls Royce, my dear chap...


----------



## loudpictures (Mar 20, 2012)

In most cases, people start to laugh when I recommend my favourite travel-tripod: the Manfrotto 709B. 
It is about 250g, as tiny as 3 Pens, and carries a mkIV with 70-200 on the small included ballhead. So its perfect for backpacking. 

Yes, I know: 6cm is not that high. But there is always something you can put the Mini-tripod on. Cars, Walls, ... 
If not, it even forces you to choose a more interesting perspective. 

the best thing is, if you are in locations where it is not allowed to shoot - churches or museums or platforms or something - it is so small that you can quickly put it next to your shoes, fix your shoe-laces and the picture is made 

I would prefer it to nearly every other Tripod I know. 




Physicx said:


> New to tripods. But its high time i need one. My gear is now complete. 5DMKII, 24-70, 70-200, 50 1.4 and a wide angle zoom coming. So now I need a good tripod.
> 
> Been recommended the manfrotto 190proB. This is the one I had in mind. Good tripod, 3 legs, strong, not too expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## BL (Mar 20, 2012)

Physicx said:


> Ideally Im looking for something that is SHORT. ie it fits into the large side pocket of a backpack. Which might mean I need to compromise for a 4 legged one. And one that is reasonably light as Im carry it the whole time. Backpacking for 6 months means i need to carry as little as possible.



Feisol 3441s carbon fiber $289 (what i paid about a year ago)
weight: 2.5lb w/center column (3.4 lb pictured with head and center column)
collapsed height: 16.9"!!

the feisol (in red) has a collapsed height of 16.9" which is really nice. here's a picture side to side against my aluminum bogen 3025GN with 3D head.







this is what i'm taking to germany for a romp in the countryside for 3 weeks. i'm planning on pairing it with a 16-35 II and 70-200 II, and a 1.4x II packed between a pair of socks.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2012)

This string might be helpful...
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2487.msg76313.html#msg76313


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Harley said:


> I was in the same boat as you. I'm a backpacker and traveler. After getting advice from a bunch of CR forum members, I got the Benro C2691-TB1 Travel Angel off eBay as well. It's a great deal on a great tripod! The TB-1 ballhead is even quite usable. I can put an old all-metal FD 300mm f/2.8 L and 7D on it with no worries -- it is rock-solid. Folded up it fits inside my standard carry-on luggage. The tripod is substantial and doesn't feel like a flimsy travel version. Plus the camera sits at eye-level without extending the center column. One of the best purchases I've made in years.


 
I second the Benro, my budget isn't enough to even consider a Gitzo. Manfrotto and Benro are close to each other in build quality enough that for my money the Benro is a better cost/performance ratio. I currently have a not-so-travel-friendly Benro Aluminum tripod with both a ball and pan/tilt head, and added one of these stone bags for weight: http://www.outdoorphotogear.com/store/vanguard-sb-100-tripod-stone-bag.html 
when my budget allows I plan to get one of their smaller, lighter tripods for travel, possibly one that can also be a monopod.

but it really boils down to what your budget is and how important it is to you. if I was a pro and looking for capability to handle big lenses or big cameras (like a fully equipped RED), I'd have no qualms about buying a Gitzo, for me, an amateur hobbyist that has a light camera and small-ish lenses and just need stability for long exposure and low light, the Benro is more than I need (I was quite happy with my vivitar tripod for a long time until I started wanting to change heads and swap cameras)


----------



## Stevo2008 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a Travel Angel.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 20, 2012)

It also depends on how long an exposure you intend to get with the travel setup. Under sub 1 second, a smaller, lighter setup may suffice but if you are looking for a rock solid setup then look for the fewest legs and ratings able to hold the weight.

When I was shopping for the Benro, I went to a local bricks and mortar and tried the four and five section 1-series and found the torsional rotation to be too great on the five leg setup. If you can swing the additional weight, you may very well benefit from the 2-series Benro as it is nice and solid.


----------



## Camerajah (Mar 20, 2012)

I use the INDURO #AT114 Alloy 8M with Triopo KK-2S ballhead very good quality,oh I ordered the 6 inch centre post fr Adorama.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 20, 2012)

Another vote for benro
I have this one
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Benro-C-2691TB1-Carbon-Fiber-Travel-Angel-Tripod-B-1-/330538387722?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item4cf59f890a
or you could go with the cheaper aluminium one which isnt much heavier
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Benro-A2691T-Travel-Angel-Tripod-Kit-B1-Ballhead-/200728042096?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item2ebc52da70


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 21, 2012)

I forgot to mention that the Benro's come with a really nice lightly padded bag with shoulder strap.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 21, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Another vote for benro
> I have this one
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Benro-C-2691TB1-Carbon-Fiber-Travel-Angel-Tripod-B-1-/330538387722?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item4cf59f890a



Is this just a travel tripod for you or do you use it all the time? The reason I ask is I have been considering selling my Gitzo in favour of a 2-series Benro. Nothing longer than a 70-200/2.8 c/w a 5D3. That is what my current Gitzo/Markins/RRS is rated for - so I would want something similar in terms of build.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 21, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for benro
> ...



I use it all the time even with a gigapan epic pro 1D camera and 70-200 lens on it even with the benro gimbal and 600mm f4.5 FD lens and 1D. its a great tripod


----------



## scruffysaint (Mar 21, 2012)

And yet another vote for Benro. I travel around the world for my photography work, in some very extreme conditions and the Benro Carbon Fibre Flat Traveller has never let me down, it's fantastic. It's light yet very sturdy, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## vlim (Mar 21, 2012)

Take a look at these produits from a dutch company named Redged, i think i Will buy the TSC 428 

http://www.redged.com/traveller%20series.htm


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 21, 2012)

loudpictures said:


> In most cases, people start to laugh when I recommend my favourite travel-tripod: the Manfrotto 709B.
> It is about 250g, as tiny as 3 Pens, and carries a mkIV with 70-200 on the small included ballhead. So its perfect for backpacking.
> 
> Yes, I know: 6cm is not that high. But there is always something you can put the Mini-tripod on. Cars, Walls, ...
> ...



I would suggest a bean bag. It doubles up as a cushion/pillow so no extra weight. The other well used tripod are my knees - sat down, knees up, lens resting between knees

For a full size I have a Manfrotto 055PROB with various heads. May not be the lightest - but it is rock solid and also cheap enough to put in streams/water/sand and not worry about the cost.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 21, 2012)

I use a  Manfrotto 055 xprob with a 498 RC2 for normal use. I find it's a great and very sturdy tripod, but it might not be something you want to lug around with you each and everyday while traveling. For travel, I use an $80 Manfrotto Compact Series tripod. It's not the most sturdy tripod out there, but it's cheap, very light and packs away small enough to fit in a back pack. You just have to be very careful not to create any shake in the tripod. There is no doubt that there are better travel tripods out there, but if you are looking to save a little money or are on a budget, this is a good option to consider.


----------



## lexonio (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd recommend Benro A0961TB00 - here's the one on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-SELL-BENRO-A0691TB00-Travel-Angel-Series-Aluminium-Tripod-set-Ball-Head-/230703323654?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item35b6fd5a06

It is much more sturdy than it is described, and I find it very good.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 21, 2012)

lexonio said:


> I'd recommend Benro A0961TB00 - here's the one on eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-SELL-BENRO-A0691TB00-Travel-Angel-Series-Aluminium-Tripod-set-Ball-Head-/230703323654?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item35b6fd5a06
> 
> It is much more sturdy than it is described, and I find it very good.


How much weight/gear are you putting on the 0-series and B00 ball-head?


----------



## lexonio (Mar 21, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> lexonio said:
> 
> 
> > I'd recommend Benro A0961TB00 - here's the one on eBay
> ...


It was able to handle my t2i with my friend's 70-200 2.8 L IS II USM. It supports up to 6kg of weight, and I wonder how is that even achievable, since the 5dmkIII weighs a little less than 1kg, and for example said 70-200 weighs 1.5kg. If you're in for some serious supertele action with extenders and whatnot, you might be better off with more advanced tripods, but for general purposes I find this tripod extremely comfortable, especially factoring in its small size and weight.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 21, 2012)

The 6kg are under ideal conditions and should be taken with a grain of salt. My Gitzo 2-series carbon fiber 2531EX and Markins M10 ball-head are rated to go up to 200mm and that kit is way more sturdy than my Benro C1681 and B0. I checked out the 0-series but thought it would be a tad light for a 5Dx/70-200 combo - I am glad it works for you.


----------



## Physicx (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone who have replied. I am based in the Uk. Searching for the Benro tripods, it looks like that they are not popular here in the uk and there are no local dealers. Many models mentioned on there and on their webistes are not sold here, not even on amazon.co.uk


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 22, 2012)

I just bought this cheap one with raving reviews,

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/624094-REG/Trek_Tech_00131_T_Pod_Mini_Tripod_w.html

but you if you want something more high quality, there is also the Manfrotto mini-tripod

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/680181-REG/Manfrotto__209_Tabletop_Tripod_Legs.html

plus the extension

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/554044-REG/Manfrotto_259B_259B_Extension_Column_for.html

It weighs the same (0.35 kg), has the same max height (35 cm), holds half the load (2 kg), and in total costs three times more ($95) than the T-Pod.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 22, 2012)

UK Supplier:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-benro-a-268m8-bh-1m-travel-angel-aluminium-tripod/p1521180


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 23, 2012)

i've been looking at these bean bags for african safari to mount the 600 to on a gimbal


----------



## Harley (Mar 23, 2012)

Physicx said:


> Thanks everyone who have replied. I am based in the Uk. Searching for the Benro tripods, it looks like that they are not popular here in the uk and there are no local dealers. Many models mentioned on there and on their webistes are not sold here, not even on amazon.co.uk


FYI, I got a Benro C-2691 off eBay from a Chinese seller named "Coobuy." I was a little nervous but got a recommendation from wickidwombat and took a chance. It was the right decision. The product is the real deal, worldwide shipping was available and not expensive (about $20), and it came quickly and was less expensive than any other seller I found by over $100.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's another vote for the Gitzo traveler. I was in the same boat, doing a lot of hiking and traveling. I had bought a Manfrotto carbon fiber to save some money, but I quickly decided to save up for the Gitzo. Now, lighter can mean more susceptibility to tipping due to wind if you're not careful, but it does have a hook on the bottom which I can hang weight (like my pack, or a plastic back with rocks from the trail) for stability, and if your 70-200 is one of the heavier versions, it may be worth using the tripod collar for center of gravity. As someone said above, the best tripod is the one you have with you. A heavier tripod is no use if you're not willing to carry it on your longer hikes.

I'm intrigued by the Benro, I don't know if that was out a couple of years ago when I bought my Gitzo, or if I just hadn't run across it in my research. Judging by one of the links provided above it's almost twice the weight of the Gitzo traveler. 2 or more pounds difference; for many, that's probably fine, but everyone has different requirements depending on what else you're carrying, distance, fitness level, etc. For me, 2lbs can be a lot when I'm out all day with 3 lenses, spare body, accessories, food, water, etc.

If you're also traveling a lot, I'd also check the collapsed height of your tripods you're considering. First, remember, that's without the head, and factor that in, if you're lazy like me and don't want to be taking it off just to squeeze it into your suitcase/duffel bags/whatever. My Manfrotto was just a bit too tall for my medium/small suitcases even without the head, which I didn't realize until I was packing for a trip.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 26, 2012)

The Benro Carbon, four section with ball-head comes in at ~3Lbs - very light. The Gitzo 1542T is 2.2Lbs but then you need to factor in a ball-head, say a Markins Q3T at .83 Lbs, then you would be up around ~3Lbs too.

That said, the Gitzo/Markins (or RRS BH-25) would be an awesome combo, with bag it would likely be up around $1000.

I have a Gitzo 2531/Markins M10/RRS clamp so I I know the quality of these items and I can say that I am extremely impressed with the Benro build quality.


----------



## ksuweh (Mar 26, 2012)

I was looking at Gitzo tripod legs & I come across a brand that I had never heard of, Sirui. I was impressed with their unique ideas & the build quality looked good for the price so I bought one online from B&H. When it came in the mail I was VERY impressed with the quality of the tripod!! Mine was a N2204. They make others that look like they fold down more compact than the one that I bought. I highly recommend the brand!


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 27, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> The Benro Carbon, four section with ball-head comes in at ~3Lbs - very light. The Gitzo 1542T is 2.2Lbs but then you need to factor in a ball-head, say a Markins Q3T at .83 Lbs, then you would be up around ~3Lbs too.



Ah, good point, I didn't know there were some Benro's a) that light (the link I clicked on said 4.6 lbs, I think? and b) some came with a ball-head, so those are definitely factors. I might have been able to save a bit!


----------

